# buying costa del sol



## c almond (Dec 1, 2016)

hi everyone 
i've just returned from a very rainy week on the costa del sol looking for a property to buy as holiday home. Any advise greatly received. I've looked in costa blanca where it seems considerably cheaper but del sol warmer.

i looked in Benaldmadena which i loved but pricey for property. I also found a place in calahonda but have heard it perhaps a bit "chavvy", i'm no snob at all but some feedback would be great, even views on if now is a good or bad time to buy.

thanks

Clare


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

c almond said:


> hi everyone
> i've just returned from a very rainy week on the costa del sol looking for a property to buy as holiday home. Any advise greatly received. I've looked in costa blanca where it seems considerably cheaper but del sol warmer.
> 
> i looked in Benaldmadena which i loved but pricey for property. I also found a place in calahonda but have heard it perhaps a bit "chavvy", i'm no snob at all but some feedback would be great, even views on if now is a good or bad time to buy.
> ...


I don't know whether it's a good time to buy or not but I do know that compared to Marbella, Puerto Banus or Estepona, property in Benalmadena is less expensive.
There was a recent survey which claimed that Benalmadena had the highest number of Brits living on low incomes in Malaga Province.

Chavs and anti-social behaviour can be found everywhere these days, even in more upmarket places. It's down to luck. I seem to remember the cast of TOWIE setting up camp in Msrbella....
We live in a house in a quiet Spanish residential area but for the last two summers our neighbour has rented his house for short-term, usually a week or two week stays, to holidaymakers, nearly always Brits.
Some of them have been loud and noisy into the early hours. 
Summers aren't what they used to be...


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I think most towns tends to have areas where the better off live, plus areas where the worse off live. 

I know people in Calahonda and where they are seems to be very agreeable. Secluded detached houses with gardens and pools, privately maintained communal areas, superb views and no chavs in sight.

I don't know Benalmádena, but viewing it from the motorway it strikes me as similar to Benidorm, in that it appears to be a densely populated concrete jungle.


----------



## BGD (May 2, 2012)

Don't buy. Really - do not buy.
Rent.
Rent for at least a year......then you'll know FAR FAR more about which areas you really want to live in - and those that you don't!
You can also see target properties/estates at different times of the day/week/month/season.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

BGD said:


> Don't buy. Really - do not buy.
> Rent.
> Rent for at least a year......then you'll know FAR FAR more about which areas you really want to live in - and those that you don't!
> You can also see target properties/estates at different times of the day/week/month/season.


I totally agree with that. The house we first moved into and rented, was great, but once the novelty had worn off, it want really ideal and so we moved - easily and rented elsewhere - which in the long term was far more suitable

Jo xxx


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

BGD said:


> Don't buy. Really - do not buy.
> Rent.
> Rent for at least a year......then you'll know FAR FAR more about which areas you really want to live in - and those that you don't!
> You can also see target properties/estates at different times of the day/week/month/season.


Good reply, depending upon budget I'd look at buy to rent in the UK and rent in Spain.


----------

